# Preheat (un horno)



## Amerikanyets

I just finished making an awesome Tres Leches cake for the Spanish National Honors Society Club induction meeting, and I want to make a nice flyer for it.


I was wondering how "preheat" is said. I found precalentar, but it sounds like it would be an e --> ie stem shifter.  However, when I Googled "Yo precaliento", I only got around 400 results.  This leads me to believe something is wrong.


Please help!


----------



## Muñequita

*Precalentar* is correct. 

It would help if you show us the context, to see how the final sentence sounds.


----------



## Amerikanyets

How do you conjugate that verb?

I'm just going to use the infinitive anyway.


----------



## Amerikanyets

Also, how would "cup" be said?  As in the stupid American unit of measurement! 

Just "taza"?


----------



## Muñequita

Yo *precaliento*
Tu *precalientas* (or Vos *precalentás*)
El or Ella *precalienta*
Nosotros *precalentamos*
Vosotros* precalentaís*
Ellos* Precalientan*

As for *Cup* we just say *Taza.  *
Una* taza* de azúcar, una *taza* de harina = a cup of sugar, a cup of flour


----------



## Amerikanyets

Yay, I was correct 

Thanks for your help.

Donde vivo, no se usa la forma de "vosotros".


----------



## Muñequita

Here in Argentina we don't use "vosotros" either but we'are taught the verb form at school when we learn how to conjugate verbs. We also use "vos" instead of "tu".

Where are you from Amerikanyets?


----------



## elroy

No obstante, te llamo la atención a un pequeño error, por si acaso:





Muñequita said:


> Vosotros* precalentáis*


----------



## Amerikanyets

Ok, can somebody please check over my final recipe page?

img402.imageshack.us/img402/8466/picture3mc6.png

Sorry about the link.... I can't post outside links yet.


----------



## Muñequita

elroy said:


> No obstante, te llamo la atención a un pequeño error, por si acaso:


 
Sorry about my typing mistake, the correct form is the one elroy gives. *Precalentáis*.


----------



## lforestier

I would change Bicarbonato de sosa to Bicarbonato de soda. Bizcocho might not be understood everywhere. Pastel is more international. I would use a different word for bowl instead of bol (but thats just me). I would add F after the 350 grados since most countries use Celsius. I would use cucharada instead of cucharilla. I would use vertir instead of verter.


----------



## Muñequita

Suggestions:

*Bizcochuelo *instead of *Bizcocho
*I guess you meant to say Bicarbonato de *Sodio*
Añadir harina y bicarbonato de sodio *en* un bol.
*Manteca* instead of *Mantequilla*?
*Una cucharadita* (this is a typical expression used in recipes)

I don't understand what you mean by *Leche evaporada* and *crema azotada*


----------



## Amerikanyets

Evaporated milk and whipped cream.  Thanks for the help!


----------



## Muñequita

Whipped cream = crema *batida*

If you say *azotada* it sounds as if you had been beating it up. I've never heard evaporated milk or leche evaporada. I'll see if I can find a translation.


----------



## lforestier

Muy buena la sugerencia de Muñequita de usar cucharadita (Teaspoon).
Mantequilla es el término usado fuera de Argentina para el producto lácteo derivado de la leche. Si usas manteca, se entendería en esos países como grasa animal.
Bicarbonato de Sodio o sódico es el término quimico. Pero se vende el producto como Bicarbonato de Soda o simplemente bicarbonato.
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=365029

Leche evaporada es leche a la cual se le elimina una cuarta parte del agua. Se usa en recetas y tambien como manera de transportar la leche como alimento no perecedero (antes de que existiera el empaque al vacio estilo Parmalat)


----------



## Amerikanyets

En los EEUU, se enseña "mantequilla" .


Thanks for the help!




Precalentar el horno (350 grados). Añadir harina a una cacerola.
Añadir harina y bicarbonato de soda en un bol. Mezclarlos.
Mezclar mantequilla y una taza de azúcar.  Añadir cinco huevos y una cucharadita (1/2) de vainilla. Mezclarlos.
Añadir la mezcla del bicarbonato y harina a la mantequilla en un bol.  Mezclarlos.  Añadir la mezcla nueva a la cacerola.
Ponerla en el horno por treinta minutos. Después,  hacer agujeros en el bizcochuelo.
Mezclar leche, leche evaporada, y leche condensada. Verter la leche en el bizcocho.
Mezclar crema azotada, una cucharadita de vainilla, y una taza de azúcar.  Poner la mezcla en el bizcocho.
Poner en el refrigerador.
¡Comerlo!

Cinco huevos, una cucharidata de bic. de soda,
dos tazas de azúcar, una cucharadita  de vainilla (1/2), 1.5 tazas de harina, 
una taza de mantequilla (1/2), dos tazas de leche, una lata de leche condensada y una de leche evaporada, crema azotada, y vainilla.

Thanks for the help.  I wish I could share the bizcochuelo with you all!


----------



## Muñequita

Estoy de acuerdo contigo Luis, lo de manteca o mantequilla y bicarbonato de sodio o de soda depende del país. En general de ambas formas todos los de habla española lo entendemos.

Según la definición que encontré en Wikipedia de *evaporated milk* la traducción al castellano es *leche en polvo.*
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Evaporated_milk


----------



## lforestier

Sounds delicious.

Don't use azotada. Use batida as recommended by Muñequita.


----------



## Amerikanyets

Debo usar "evaporada" o "en polvo"?


----------



## lforestier

Por lo general, Wikipedia es muy confiable. Pero en este caso, Powdered Milk (leche en Polvo) y Evaporated Milk no son iguales. Powdered milk es un polvo seco que se usa para preparar leche luego de reconstituirlo con agua. La leche evaporada es un liquido que se usa para lo mismo pero también para recetas. 
Aquí hay un excelente artículo sobre la leche. http://www.galeon.com/divulcat/articu/196.htm

http://www.latercera.cl/icarito/cpr/respuesta/0,0,38035857__352,00.html


----------



## Amerikanyets

Voy a usar "evaporada".  Usé una liquida.


----------



## Muñequita

Para serte sincerera, es la primera vez que escucho lo de leche evaporada. 

Según este artículo del supermercado español Eroski a la leche evaporada, a diferencia de la leche en polvo, no se le sustrae el agua en su totalidad. 
http://www.consumer.es/web/es/alime...entos/leche_y_derivados/2005/11/03/146682.php


----------



## Muñequita

Bien, estamos de acuerdo ahora. Si no nos estamos referiendo a un polvo entonces debe llamarse leche evaporada. 

La próxima vez que vaya al super voy a mirar los envases de leche a ver si consigo leche evaporada.


----------



## Amerikanyets

Se usa en Los EEUU. 

It's a very common thing to hear.  Thanks for all of your help.  This cake is probably the most fattening thing in creation.


----------



## Amerikanyets

Well, I just presented the dessert to the club, and they thought it was absolutely phenomenal.  I overheard Hispanic people saying "está para chuparse los dedos" and "riquísimo".  I also got a lot of compliments on the flyer, and my Spanish teacher thought the Spanish was perfect.

Thanks, guys!


----------



## outkast

Crema azotada es whipped cream. Crema batida. 
Leche evaporada, viene en lata, lo que se evapora el agua. Es menos espesa que la leche condensada y no contiene azúcar.


----------

